# Dont go to Pen Island .com



## THSeaofgreen (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey guys, lets blaze an internet joint...puff, puff, puff, puff, puff, puff, puff, puff whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, puff, puff, puff, puff, puff, puff whoooooooooooooo...I forgot to pass, im sorry, lets smoke another. Right after I get back from 7/11.


----------



## THSeaofgreen (Apr 18, 2008)

Ok so i am back....I have a hashberry, white satin, Thai stick and medi bud. All are beginning their 7th week of flowering and comments will be appreciated when i post, stay tuned.


----------



## AverageJoe21 (Apr 18, 2008)

LoL....*Pen Island .com.....took my a while. But, I got it

*


----------



## THSeaofgreen (Apr 19, 2008)

Has anyone ever broken the top cola doing some LST.


----------



## THSeaofgreen (Apr 19, 2008)

One day i was told they were giving away free pens at pen island.com, needless to say penisland is not something to fuck around with. Unless you're gay theres no reason for people to want you to look at penis's. I want to warn people it may happen to you, maybe you'll be at work, maybe you'll be buying school supplies for the kids. That being said, please refer all assholes in your area to check out the free giveaway online at, pen island.com.


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Apr 19, 2008)

THSeaofgreen said:


> Has anyone ever broken the top cola doing some LST.


 
YES.....a few times........but I just taped it up.....and they turned out fine...


----------



## THSeaofgreen (Apr 19, 2008)

I cut it(white satin), and started LST on the branches to build up the buds. I couldnt save it, it was like going vertical on the wrists. I have another one though (hasberry) that i was able to save, it browned on the crack.


----------



## That70sGrow (Apr 19, 2008)

pen island.com ... reminds of a t-shirt an old (very strange) neighbour used to wear. It had a picture of a big pen on it with the saying: My pen is huge - no one believed him. LOL


----------



## THSeaofgreen (Apr 19, 2008)

Anyone ever hear of a funky strain called(allegedly) Lemon Lehans. It has a noticeable purple/slight pink hue hair and dark green buds compact. VERY THIN branch stems holding the bud. Has a very distinct taste/smell, like a herbal tea.


----------



## THSeaofgreen (Apr 19, 2008)

If it was a true story I don't think it would be funny. Its like the link kids sent back in the day in class that says something cool that you wanted to read like WALMART GOES BANKRUPT , then you click it and it starts screaming, " Hey everybody I'm looking at Gay Porn".


----------



## THSeaofgreen (Apr 19, 2008)

I meant to say if it wasnt a true story


----------



## THSeaofgreen (Apr 19, 2008)

Honey oil vs Hash : Which's outcome is worth the time.


----------



## That70sGrow (Apr 19, 2008)

IMHO - Hash.


----------



## THSeaofgreen (Apr 19, 2008)

So i found my lost seeds, Gypsys magic mystery mix is by far the one that had me at hello. I want a stonehedge so bad....the mix is a Sagarmatha genetic.


----------



## THSeaofgreen (Apr 20, 2008)

Hasberry and Thai Stick posted on the Marijuana Pics link, enjoy


----------



## THSeaofgreen (Apr 20, 2008)

Posted a new White Satin pic what do you guys think?


----------



## THSeaofgreen (Apr 22, 2008)

This is just a toss up question i want to see what the consensus thinks. What grow method yields best(DWC, SCrog, SOG,etc)


----------

